
Show HN: Logging2, An Improved Python Logging Utility - vforgione
https://github.com/vforgione/logging2
======
vforgione
About a year ago I got really fed up with the way the logging library in
python works. I was trying to inject request ids (Flask app with a custom
before_request hook to create the ids) into every log entry and ran into
numerous issues - should it be an adapter, a filter, should I just wrap the
logging methods, how will it handle the dynamic injection of the data?

Eventually after 4 days of struggling to find the right mixture I settled on a
custom adapter and a global instance of a logger and replacing the app logger
with it. It was a hack on a hack on a hack. I wan't satisfied. (On top of
that, we had machines with different timezones, so trying to align our logs
later on was a separate mess given the inflexibility of the timestamp
formatting).

So, I started designing and refining my idea of what a more modern, pythonic
logging utility would look like. I've made several iterations on the design
and API, and I'm finally ready to let people take it for a test drive.

